# Recessed lighting in 5/8 fire drywall?



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Can I put Halo Airlight recessed lights in my garage when I will install 5/8 fire drywall?

Thanks!


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you need to keep the fire rating?


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Per my permit I need to use 5/8 drywall for the garage.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Check with your inspector. You may need to use a fire proof cover on the lights if they are requiring a fire rating for the ceiling.


----------

